#  > Prikbord >  > Het nieuws van de dag >  Oekrane nazi's

## Olive Yao

.
Oekrane nazi's




The Azov Battalion & Ukraine's Far Right, Explained , documentaire
Michael Walker, Novara Media 13 maart 2022





City News  Canada's meeting with Ukraine's self-professed Nazi paramilitary
11 nov. 2021





BBC  The far-right group threatening to overthrow Ukraine's government
Newsnight 23 juli 2015





Time  Inside a white supremacist militia in Ukraine
8 jan. 2021





Jimmy Dore  Ukraine Neo-Nazis infiltrate every level of military & government
3 maart 2022

----------


## Olive Yao

.
De Organisatie van Oekranse Nationalisten OON werd in 1929 opgericht. Stepan Bandera werd de leider. OON streefde naar een onafhankelijk Oekrane, en wilde daartoe geweld en terreur inzetten. Het gebied van het tegenwoordige Oekrane was in die tijd verdeeld over Polen, Tsjechoslowakije en de Sovjet Unie. De Banderisten wilden Oekrane zuiveren van alle mensen van andere etniciteiten en nationaliteiten  russen, polen, joden 

Er loopt een lijn van toen naar nu.

In de tweede wereldoorlog collaboreerden ze met de duitse nazis. Ze vormden de _Galicia SS divisie_. Ze hielpen de duitse nazis met pogroms tegen joden. In totaal maakten ze in die jaren zon 100.000 slachtoffers. Zo slachtten ze in 1943 op eigen initiatief 50.000 polen af in Volyn. Ze doodden ook russen, tsjechoslowaken, zigeuners en politieke tegenstanders.


Een text van OON:

*Strijd en activiteiten van de OON in oorlogstijd* (1941)

Nationale minderheden zijn onderverdeeld in:

a) als vrienden voor ons, dat wil zeggen, leden van alle tot slaaf gemaakte volkeren;

b) vijandig tegenover ons  Moskovieten, Polen, Joden.

a) met dezelfde rechten als Oekraners, die naar hun thuisland kunnen terugkeren;

b) die worden vernietigd in de strijd, behalve degenen die het regime verdedigen: hervestiging in hun landen, de vernietiging, in de eerste plaats, van de intelligentsia, die in geen enkele overheidsinstelling zou moeten worden toegelaten, en in het algemeen, het onmogelijk maken voor de intelligentsia om er te zijn, dat wil zeggen toegang tot scholen, enz. De zogenaamde Poolse dorpelingen moeten bijvoorbeeld worden geassimileerd, waarbij het wordt verteld dat ze, vooral in deze hete, fanatieke tijd, oekraners zijn, alleen van de latijnse ritus, en met geweld geassimileerd. Vernietig de leiders. Isoleer de yids, verwijder ze uit overheidsinstellingen om sabotage te voorkomen, vooral moskovieten en polen. Als er een onoverkomelijke noodzaak is om een yid in het economische apparaat te laten, zet dan onze politieagent op hem en liquideer hem voor de minste overtreding.

De leiders van bepaalde gebieden van het leven kunnen alleen oekraners zijn, en geen buitenlanders-vijanden. Assimilatie van yids is uitgesloten.






*De slang uit zijn hol*

Herken je deze slang?
Het bloedige verslindende beest kruipt.
Zijn bescherming is een spinachtig teken,
Zijn naam is Stepan Bandera.

Zijn naam is Judas, Kan.
Dit zijn de daden van zijn slangachtige handen:
Vuren en vlammen over ons land,
Het vergoten bloed van onschuldige kinderen.

En het volk stond op om te verdedigen.
Het land gaf zijn oordeel:
Om de slang in zijn hol te verpletteren
En trek zijn angel en hoektanden eruit.

Een oekrans gedicht van kort na de tweede wereldoorlog


Deborah L. Armstrong  The snake from his lair: the bloody legacy of Stepan Bandera

Dit artikel beschrijft verschrikkingen in de oorlogsjaren.

----------


## Olive Yao

.
 :schreeuw:  Vanaf de tweede helft van de jaren 1940 onderhield het VS regime met wisselende intensiteit contact met oekranse nazis. In de jaren 1950 probeerde de CIA hen te gebruiken om de Sovjet Unie te destabiliseren.
Bandera werd door de KGB gedood.
Tal van oekranse nazis zijn naar de VS gemigreerd.

 :schreeuw:  In 1991 viel de Sovjet Unie uiteen en werd Oekrane onafhankelijk. De nazis kregen toen weer ruimte.


_Lviv, 1991 marcherende leden van de Sociaal-Nationale Partij_

Kenmerken:
 extremistisch nationalistisch: 
 n volk, n natie, n taal, n godsdienst
 racistisch, witte ras is superieur
 willen etnische zuivering van Oekrane
 haat tegen russen, waaronder de etnisch russen in oost Oekrane
 ook tegen andere etniciteiten en nationaliteiten
 gewelddadig.

Factor:
De grieks-orthodoxe kerk is de grootste godsdienst in Oerkane. Deze kerk heeft in de tweede wereldoorlog in zekere mate samengewerkt met de duitse nazis, en geestelijken van deze kerk spelen in de nieuwe tijd een rol bij de oekranse nazis. De russisch-orthodoxe kerk is de godsdienst van de etnisch russen in oost Oekrane. (Sukharevskaya 2022; Armstrong 2022; Greg Palast 2022).

Naam:
Ze worden vaak neo-nazis genoemd. De naam nazi doelt van oorsprong op duitse nazis. Vanwege hun ideen, daden, geschiedenis, waaronder hun alliantie met de duitse nazi's, en de ononderbroken lijn sinds eind jaren 1920 is oekranse nazis een passende naam. De neutrale naam nationalisten verhult dit en kan een witwasnaam zijn.

1991 Nazis richten de Sociaal-Nationale Partij op (dat klinkt bekend).

Ze tooien zich met nazi-symbolen en een leuze is Oekrane boven alles (dat klinkt ook bekend). Ze vereren Bandera.

De historische missie van onze natie in deze kritiek tijd is om de Witte Rassen van de wereld te leiden in een finale kruistocht voor hun overleven, een kruistocht tegen de door de Semieten geleide Untermenschen
A. Biletsky, nazi





2014 De nazis spelen een gewelddadige hoofdrol bij de staatsgreep van 2014.
Waarschijnlijk komen de sluipschutters uit hun gelederen (zie post hierna).

Ze terroriseren en martelen mensen in Donbass. Ze doden zelfs kinderen.

Bij de straatgevechten in Odessa op 2 mei 2014 lieten ze 48 merendeels etnische russen levend verbranden (zie post hierna).

 :schreeuw:  Ze zijn prominent aanwezig in de maatschappij en worden een dominante macht in Oekrane.
Dat ze een relatief kleine groep in de bevolking zijn doet daar geenszins aan af. Fanatici zijn altijd een kleine groep; de meeste mensen zijn niet fanatiek. Maar fanatici kunnen wel veel macht verwerven  sterker, juist fanatici verwerven vaak macht  en grote schade aanrichten.

Aspecten hiervan zijn:

● geweld
● politieke macht
● opvoeding en indoctrinatie van kinderen
● training en bewapening door het VS regime
● internationaal netwerk

 :schreeuw:  2019 De nazis bedreigen Zelensky om de Minsk-accoorden niet na te leven en geen vrede met Rusland te sluiten. Ze willen oorlog tegen Rusland.




D. Yarosh, nazi:

Als Zelensky Oekrane verraad, zal hij niet zijn positie verliezen, maar zijn leven.
Hij zal hangen aan een boom in Kreshchatyk.

(27 mei 2019)

Hij kon deze dreigementen blijkbaar uiten, in een krant, is er een zaak van gekomen?

Dit is beschreven in 
 M. Blumenthal, A. Rubinstein  How Ukraines Jewish president Zelensky made peace with neo-Nazi paramilitaries on front lines of war with Russia
 Moon of Alabama  Zelensky And the Fascists: "He will hang on some tree on Khreshchatyk"
gegevens in The Ukraine reader


 :schreeuw:  In de _proxy war_ van het VS regime tegen Rusland zijn de oekranse nazis getraind en bewapend door de VS, Engeland en Canada.

Dit is een standaard werkwijze van het VS regime. Zoals Revisor zei,




> (Extreem-) rechts en nationalisten worden meestal door de Amerikaanse geheime dienst gebruikt als voorhoede en stoottroepen om de linkse/socialistische/communistische bewegingen etc.. aan te pakken.
> 
> In de islamitische landen gebruiken ze meestal conservatieve islamitische groeperingen en/of jihadisten. In Turkije als seculier land hebben ze de rechtse grijze wolven gebruikt.
> 
> https://www.maroc.nl/forums/wie-schr...ml#post5706892


Zie ook het belangrijke artikel van Joe Lauria  The three types of U.S. Regime Change
gegevens in The Ukraine reader, ook vertaald op _De Wereld Morgen_.

In het VS regime hebben zogenoemde neo-conservatieven veel macht. Die kunnen als fanatici gezien worden. Onder hen de familie Kagan. V. Nuland is met een Kagan getrouwd. De familie Kagan komt uit Litouwen. En in Litouwen zijn er nazis zoals in Oekrane. In de tweede wereldoorlog hebben zij grote pogroms tegen joden gepleegd, en heden zijn ook zij voor etnische zuiverheid.

Verenigde Naties  Resolution Combating glorification of Nazism, neo-Nazism and other practices that contribute to fuelling contemporary forms of racism, racial discrimination, xenophobia and related intolerance (16 dec. 2020)

Slechts twee landen hebben tegen die resolutie gestemd: Oekrane en de VS.

----------


## Olive Yao

.
Sluipschutters

The 'snipers' massacre' on the Maidan in Ukraine

Ivan Katchanovksi | School of Political Studies, Universiteit van Ottawa 5 sept. 2015

Het bloedbad van bijna 50 Maidan-demonstranten op 20 februari 2014 was een keerpunt in de Oekraense politiek en een keerpunt in het conflict tussen het Westen en Rusland over Oekrane. Deze massamoord op de demonstranten en de massale schietpartij van de politie die eraan voorafging, leidde tot de omverwerping van de pro-Russische regering van Viktor Janoekovitsj en was de start van een burgeroorlog in Donbas in Oost-Oekrane, Russische militaire interventie op de Krim en Donbas , en een internationaal conflict tussen het Westen en Rusland over Oekrane.

Dit academisch onderzoek concludeert dat het bloedbad een false flag-operatie was, die rationeel was gepland en uitgevoerd met als doel de omverwerping van de regering en het grijpen van de macht. Het vond verschillende bewijzen van de betrokkenheid van een alliantie van extreemrechtse organisaties, met name de Rechtse Sector en Svoboda, en oligarchische partijen, zoals Vaderland. Verborgen schutters en spotters bevonden zich in ten minste 20 door Maidan gecontroleerde gebouwen of gebieden. De verschillende bewijzen dat de demonstranten vanaf deze locaties zijn gedood, omvatten ongeveer 70 getuigenissen, voornamelijk door Maidan-demonstranten, verschillende video's van "sluipschutters" die vanuit deze gebouwen op demonstranten richten, vergelijkingen van posities van de specifieke demonstranten op het moment waarop ze gedood worden en hun wonden en aanwijzingen van de ingeslagen kogels. De studie onthulde verschillende video's en foto's van gewapende Maidan "sluipschutters" en spotters in veel van deze gebouwen.
google translate


The far right, the Euromaidan, and the Maidan massacre in Ukraine

Ivan Katchanovksi | 15 december 2019

Deze studie onderzoekt de rol van extreemrechts in de Euromaidan in Oekrane, voornamelijk bij het Maidan-bloedbad en andere belangrijke gewelddadigheden. De betrokkenheid van extreemrechtse organisaties bij deze cruciale gebeurtenissen in de Oekraense en wereldpolitiek is gepolitiseerd en gepolariseerd in Oekrane, het Westen en Rusland.
(...)
De Rechtse Sector en Svoboda speelden een cruciale rol bij de gewelddadige omverwerping van de Janoekovitsj-regering, in het bijzonder bij de slachting van de demonstranten en de politie in Maidan.
google translate

----------


## Olive Yao

.
*Odessa, 2 mei 2014*

----------


## Olive Yao

.
Hundreds of Ukrainian nationalists march in honor of Nazi collaborator

*Times of Israel 1 januari 2022*




_Activists of various nationalist parties carry torches during a rally in Kyiv, Ukraine, on January 1, 2022. (AP Photo/Efrem Lukatsky)_

KYIV, Ukraine  Hundreds of Ukrainian nationalists held a torchlight march in the capital of Kyiv to mark the birthday of Stepan Bandera, the leader of a rebel militia that fought alongside Nazi soldiers in World War II.

The Sunday march came amid persistently high concerns over Russias massing of troops near the Ukrainian border, which many believe could be a prelude to an invasion. A large sector of eastern Ukraine has been under the control of Russia-backed separatist rebels since 2014.

Today, when there is a war with the occupier at the front, and the struggle against the fifth column continues in the rear, we remember and honor the memory of Stepan Bandera, said Andriy Tarasenko, leader of the nationalist party Right Sector.

During World War II, Bandera led the Ukrainian Insurgent Army, whose men killed thousands of Jews and Poles, including women and children, while fighting alongside Nazi Germany against the Red Army and communists.

Banderas supporters claim that they sided with the Nazis against the Soviet army in the belief that Adolf Hitler would grant independence to Ukraine.

Expressions of admiration for Bandera and other collaborators have increased in scope and status following the 2014 revolution in Ukraine, which toppled the regime of Viktor Yanukovych amid claims that he is a Russian stooge, and triggered an armed conflict with Russia.



_Activists of various nationalist parties carry torches and a portrait of Stepan Bandera during a rally in Kyiv, Ukraine, on Saturday, January 1, 2022 (AP Photo/Efrem Lukatsky)_

The veneration of Nazi collaborators, including killers of Jews, is a growing phenomenon in Eastern Europe, where many consider such individuals as heroes because they resisted Soviet Communism.


* * * *
_Much like in Latin America, where US-backed death-squads kill left-wing politicians, socialists, and labor organizers, these Ukrainian fascist battalions were deployed to lead the offensive against the militias of Donetsk and Luhansk, killing Russian-speaking Ukrainians._

Ukrainian leftist criticizes Western war drive with Russia

----------


## Olive Yao

.


A new Eurasian far right rising  Reflections on Ukraine, Georgia, and Armenia

April Gordon, Senior Program Associate, Europe & Eurasia | Freedom House Special Report january 2020


Far-Right Groups in Ukraine: Professionalized with mainstream visibility

Since the Revolution of Dignity of 2014, Ukraine has been widely viewed as an important leader and symbol of democratic values and reform across Eastern Europe and Eurasia1. However, in recent years the countrys significant democratic gains have been paralleled by a dramatic increase in the activity of far-right groups. While radical far-right groups have existed in Ukraine since the 1920s, they now represent a sophisticated and politically influential element of society2.
In electoral politics, the Svoboda (Freedom) party is considered the most developed political arm of Ukraines far right. The partys greatest political victory came in 2010, when it received 10 percent of the vote in parliamentary elections and several ministerial positions in the Ukrainian government. The Revolution of Dignity and outbreak of war with Russia in 2014 gave further momentum and mainstream legitimacy to nationalist political narratives, driving large numbers of patriotic Ukrainians to support more extreme measures to safeguard the countrys independence and security3.

Electoral support for Svoboda and other openly nationalist political parties waned in the years that followed; Svoboda took only 4.5 percent of the vote in 2014, and a Svoboda- led coalition of right-wing parties failed to enter parliament in 2019 after taking only 2.15 percent of the vote. However, the narrow vision of pro-Ukrainian nationalist orthodoxy and vehement anti-Russian rhetoric championed by Svoboda and its allies became a dominant political narrative, variants of which are increasingly common in mainstream political discourse. With his slogan Army, language, faith! former President Petro Poroshenko helped to popularize an exclusivist brand of patriotism that continues to draw significant support from both moderate and radical segments of society4. Poroshenkos political rhetoric ultimately culminated in a series of severe legal measures purporting to preserve Ukrainian identity, but which often infringe upon the rights of the countrys minority groups5.

Far-right groups are also highly active outside the formal political arena. Emboldened by the struggle with Russia and greater societal acceptance of a radical and intolerant brand of patriotism, these groups target perceived internal threats and impure elements of society  including Roma, LGBT+ people, and religious and linguistic minorities  that do not align with their exclusive traditional vision of Ukrainian identity6. Their methods range from brutal violence, such as pogroms on Roma camps, to aggressive efforts to prevent the LGBT+ community from using public spaces and participating in public life7. According to recent data from the Organization for Security and Cooperation in Europe (OSCE), the number of hate-motivated incidents in Ukraine has grown steadily in recent years, with 178 incidents recorded by the police in 2018 alone8.

The war in the east has provided newfound social legitimacy to far-right groups, bringing with it unprecedented levels of sophistication, funding, recruitment, and organizational capacity. According to Vyacheslav Likhachev, a Kyiv-based expert on right-wing groups in Ukraine, the activity and visibility of these groups has increased significantly since the wars outbreak, drawing new members from a generation of youth who have come of age in a new era of war patriotism9. 

As the hot conflict against the external Russian threat has wound down, many young people have turned to far-right paramilitary groups in search of new ways to prove themselves, seeing membership as offering opportunities to defend the Ukrainian homeland against supposed internal enemies.

Worryingly, Ukraines far-right groups are not sustained on ideology alone: their activities are supported by various homegrown commercial and political operations, which regularly hire out the groups services as paid thugs. The Ukrainian government itself is one of many stakeholders that draws on far right groups violent skillset both formally and informally, even going so far as to integrate right-wing paramilitary groups into the Ukrainian armed forces10. Likhachev observes that the establishment of far-right violence as a lucrative industry in Ukraine has resulted in greater fragmentation and radicalization of these groups, as they compete amongst themselves for resources and prestige. Thus, the instrumentalization of far-right groups by various actors pursuing personal gain has actually made the far right more dangerous to their ideological opponents by reinforcing the violent character of their activities11.

Violence and intimidation by far-right groups has taken place with near-total impunity, as Ukrainian law enforcement has rarely taken meaningful action to hold perpetrators accountable in recent years12. This is primarily due to a lack of political will among policymakers and the Ukrainian public to take a stand on this issue in the context of the ongoing war. This failure of political will is complex and stems from many sources, ranging from genuine popular support for these groups as defenders of threatened Ukrainian identity, to powerful interest groups who stand to gain from the thriving industry of far-right thuggery. A weak legal framework to combat hate-motivated violence also aggravates the problem; existing articles in the criminal code do not provide investigators and prosecutors with the tools they need to hold perpetrators accountable for hate-motivated violence and are inconsistent with international standards13.

The election of President Volodymyr Zelenskyy in April 2019 on an anticorruption and rule of law platform raised hopes that the government would take a firmer stance on this issue14. While it is too early to assess the full impact of the new governments policies, it is clear that some short-term progress has been achieved since Zelenskyy took office. According to Likhachev, the activity of the far right has become less prominent in recent months, with fewer violent incidents reported in 2019 than in 2018. Likhachev credits this change to a renewed commitment to maintaining law and order among law enforcement bodies  a key campaign promise of the Zelenskyy administration15.

However, it is doubtful if this dynamic can hold in the longer term, particularly as individuals with strong interests in sustaining far-right activity continue to hold positions of power in the new government16, and the weak legal framework for bringing perpetuators to justice remains unchanged. Rather than truly disappearing from the scene, it may be that Ukraines far right is instead channeling their energies into sectors less visible to the public eye while they assess the changing political landscape under Zelenskyy17.

- - -

1 According to Freedom Houses 2018 Nations in Transit report on Ukraine, the country has achieved important democratic gains since 2014, including in corruption and local democratic governance. See Ukraine Country Profile, Freedom House, Nations in Transit, 2018, https://freedomhouse.org/report/nati.../2018/ukraine; Alexander Motyl and Dennis Soltys, Ukraines Democracy is (Almost) All Grown Up, Foreign Policy, August 28, 2019, https://foreignpolicy.com/2019/08/28...-all-grown-up/.

2 A 2018 study by UNDP Ukraine revealed that, even though Ukrainians favor and support equality in society, a significant percentage of them approve restricting the rights of vulnerable communities. See Ukraine, OSCE ODIHR Hate Crime Reporting, Ukraine | HCRW.

3 A 2018 study by UNDP Ukraine revealed that, even though Ukrainians favor and support equality in society, a significant percentage of them approve restricting the rights of vulnerable communities. See Ukraine, OSCE ODIHR Hate Crime Reporting, Ukraine | HCRW.

4 Vyacheslav Likhachev, personal interview, December 2019; Leonid Ragozin, Why ethnopolitics doesnt work in Ukraine, Aljazeera, April 9, 2019, https://www.aljazeera.com/indepth/op...093526620.html.

5 April Gordon, In Ukraine and Beyond, Democracy Requires Both Freedom and Security, March 2019, https://freedomhouse.org/blog/ukrain...m-and-security.

6 ECRI Report on Ukraine, September 2017, https://rm.coe.int/fifth-report-on-ukraine/16808b5ca8.

7 Marc Behrendt, Neo-nazis are often unwelcome guests at civil society events in Ukraine, Freedom House, May 30 2019, https://freedomhouse.org/blog/neo-na...events-ukraine.

8 OSCE ODIHR Hate Crime Reporting Ukraine, Ukraine | HCRW

9 Vyacheslav Likhachev, personal interview, August 2019.

10 Vyacheslav Likhachev, Far Right Extremism is a Threat to Ukrainian Democracy, Freedom House, Nations in Transit, May 2018, https://
freedomhouse.org/report/special-reports/far-right-extremism-threat-ukrainian-democracy

11 Vyacheslav Likhachev, personal interview, August 2019; Ukraines ultra-right increasingly visible as election nears, AP News, March 27, 2019, https://apnews.com/e971db860c7a4c12a5240fc08ce6c95e

12 On July 11, the Radas Temporary Investigative Commission (TIC), which was formed in November 2018 to investigate attacks against civic activists, released its final report to the Rada. The TICs key conclusions were that activists in Ukraine are in need of protection by law enforcement and MPs and that criminal cases on attacks against activists are closed without due cause. See Activists need protection from law enforcement: Verkhovna Rada approves TSC report, Zmina, July 2019, https://zmina.info/news/aktivisti_po...dila_zvit_tsk/.

13 Article 161 prohibits violations of equality based on several characteristics, though sexual orientation and gender identity are not explicitly included.

14 Ukraines New Leadership: Challenges and Opportunities, Gina Lentine, Freedom House, July 9, 2019, https://freedomhouse.org/blog/ukrain...d-human-rights.

15 Vyacheslav Likhachev, personal interview, August 2019; Full Text of Volodymyr Zelenskyy's First Speech as President of Ukraine, Hromadske International, May 20, 2019, https://en.hromadske.ua/posts/ full-text-of-volodymyr-zelenskyys-first-speech-as-president-of-ukraine.

16 Minister of the Interior Arsen Avakov is widely rumored to be closely connected with far right militia groups.
See Marc Bennett, Ukraine's National Militia: 'We're not neo-Nazis, we just want to make our country better,' Guardian, March 2018,
https://www.theguardian.com/world/20...neo-nazi-links ;
Josh Cohen, Commentary: Ukraines neo-Nazi problem, Reuters, March 2018, https://www.reuters.com/article/us-c...-idUSKBN1GV2TY ; 
Ukraines Ministry of Vetrerans Affairs Embraced the Far Right  With Consequences to the US, Bellingcat Anti-Equality Monitoring, November 11 2019,
https://www.bellingcat.com/news/uk-a...es-to-the-u-s/

17 Oleksandra Delemenchuk, personal interview, August 2019.

----------


## Olive Yao

.
De Nazi Internationale

Vanaf de allereerste dagen van Kievs oorlog tegen Donbass werden Oekraense troepen vergezeld door internationale huurlingen, meestal van een neonazistische, ultrarechtse en racistische variteit. Het Azov-bataljon speelde, samen met de extreemrechtse _Misanthropische Divisie_, een sleutelrol bij het organiseren van dit internationale neonazistische guerrillanetwerk.

Internationale huurlingen begonnen al in 2015 met trainen voor de Misanthropische Divisie in Portugal, en burgers van Frankrijk, Itali, Wit-Rusland, Canada, Zweden, Sloveni en de VS hadden eerder allemaal deelgenomen aan de oorlog tegen Donbass. Zo waren er berichten over Mikael Skillt, een Zweedse neonazi-sluipschutter die zich bij het Azov-bataljon voegde. Het Portugese dagblad _Publico_ meldde dat Francesco Saverio Fontana, een Italiaanse neofascist die banden heeft met _CasaPound Italia_, in Donbass heeft gevochten en internationale strijders heeft gerekruteerd voor de Oekraense _ATO_-operatie uit het VK, Frankrijk en Brazili. Michael Colborne, een Canadese journalist die samenwerkt met het _Balkan Investigative Reporting Network_ (BIRN), meldde dat in 2014 en 2015 het Azov-bataljon werd vergezeld door ten minste dertig huurlingen uit Kroati. Volgens de gegevens die de Duitse regering op verzoek van de fractie van de _Linkse Partij_ heeft verstrekt, bedroeg het totale aantal buitenlanders dat zich bij de oorlog tegen Donbass heeft aangesloten meer dan duizend, waaronder ongeveer 150 Duitse strijders.

Maar het zijn niet alleen huurlingen. Het Azov-bataljon heeft ook de banden aangehaald met extreemrechtse en nazi-organisaties in de VS en Europa. Het staat niet alleen in contact met de Kroatische neonazi's en racisten, maar ook met die in Estland (_EKRE_), Frankrijk (_Bastion Social_), Polen (_Szturmowcy_), de VS (_Rise Above Movement_), Zweden (_Nordische Verzet Beweging_), en Itali (_CasaPound_). Vorig jaar kwam hoofd van de _Rise Above Movement_ Greg Johnson naar Kiev om gelijkgestemden te ontmoeten, terwijl de Zweedse _Nordische Verzet Beweging_ graag interviews met leden van het Azov Bataljon publiceert.

()

Volgens het _Counter-Terrorism Committee_ van de VN-Veiligheidsraad zag de wereld in 2015-2020 een toename van 320% van terroristische aanslagen die verband houden met extreemrechtse ideologien.

Dat hebben we voor een groot deel aan Oekrane te danken. _Hatebook_  een onderzoeksrapport gepubliceerd door het in Londen gevestigde _Centre for Countering Digital Hate_ (CCDH) op haar website - benadrukt het gebruik van sociale media om neonazistische activiteiten internationaal te cordineren. Dit is wat het rapport zegt over het Azov-bataljon en de Misantropische Divisie: 

Beide groepen hebben geprobeerd hun ideologie naar westerse landen te exporteren, volgelingen te krijgen en aan te zetten tot geweld. Azov Battalion, een neonazistische paramilitaire troepenmacht, heeft aangeboden om Amerikaanse leden van de gewelddadige _Rise Above Movement_ te huisvesten en op te leiden.
De Misanthropische Divisie  nauw verbonden met Azov  benvloedde binnenlandse extremisten in de VS en het VK die werden beschuldigd van terroristische misdrijven.


Olga Sukharevskaya  Under the Wolfsangel: the truth about radical ideologies in Ukraine
Internationalist 360 16 maart 2022

----------


## Olive Yao

.
Oekranse nazis: centrum van internationaal netwerk




About

The transnational network that nobody is talking about

Soufan Centre | 22 maart 2019


● There are possible links between the recent New Zealand mosque shooter and a Ukrainian ultra-nationalist white supremacist paramilitary organization called the Azov Battalion.

● The Azov Battalion is emerging as a critical node in the transnational right-wing violent extremist (RWE) movement.

● Recruits from the U.S., Norway, Italy, Germany, the United Kingdom, Brazil, Sweden, and Australia, among others, have reportedly traveled to train with the Azov Battalion.

● The global nature of these groups is just one of several similarities between RWEs and Salafi-jihadists.

In the wake of the New Zealand mosque attacks, links have emerged between the shooter, Brenton Tarrant, and a Ukrainian ultra-nationalist, white supremacist paramilitary organization called the Azov Battalion. Tarrants manifesto alleges that he visited the country during his many travels abroad, and the flak jacket that Tarrant wore during the assault featured a symbol commonly used by the Azov Battalion. Tarrants transnational ties go beyond Ukraine, however. Tarrant claimed that he was in touch with Anders Behring Breivik, the Norwegian terrorist, and he took trips throughout Europe, including the Balkans, visiting sites that symbolized historical battles between Christians and Muslims. During the video of his attack he could be heard listening to a song that glorified Bosnian-Serb war criminal Radovan Karadzic, and his gun featured racial messages and names of white supremacists from around the world. 

The Azov Battalion is emerging as a critical node in the transnational right-wing violent extremist (RWE) network. This group maintains its own Western Outreach Office' to help recruit and attract foreign fighters that travel to train and connect with people from like-minded violent organizations from across the globe. Operatives from the outreach office travel around Europe to promote the organization and proselytize its mission of white supremacy. In July 2018, German-language fliers were distributed among the visitors at a right-wing rock festival in Thuringia, inviting them to be part of the Azov battalion: join the ranks of the best' to save Europe from extinction.' It has also established youth camps, sporting recreation centers, lecture halls, and far-right education programs, including some that teach children as young as 9 years old military tactics and far-right ideology. This aggressive approach to networking serves one of the Azov Battalions overarching objectives to transform areas under its control in Ukraine into the primary hub for transnational white supremacy. 

Too often, the focus on foreign fighters has been relegated to Sunni jihadists, but in a globalized world, the foreign fighter phenomenon has deep roots across ideologies, from foreign fighters assisting the Kurds in Iraq and Syria, to Shi'a militants traveling from Afghanistan, Pakistan, Iraq, and Lebanon to join with Iranian-backed foreign fighter networks operating in Syria. It is now evident that RWE networks are also highly active in recruiting fighters worldwide to its cause, with the Azov Battalion and other ultra-nationalist organizations playing a significant role in the globalization of RWE violence. Indeed, the Azov Battalion is forging links with RWE groups, hosting visits from ultra-nationalist organizations such as members of the Rise Above Movement (R.A.M.) from the U.S. and the British National Action from the U.K., among other white supremacists from around the world. In the United States, several R.A.M. members (all American citizens) who spent time in Ukraine training with the Azov Battalion were recently indicted by the Federal Bureau of Investigation (F.B.I.) for their role in violently attacking counter-protestors during the Unite the Right rally in Charlottesville, VA in August 2017. 

Ironically, there are similarities in ideology, strategy and recruitment tactics between Salafi-Jihadist organizations, such as al-Qaeda and the so-called Islamic State, and RWE groups. Both types of violent groups seek to implement their own versions of what they consider to be a pure society. There are striking resemblances between al-Qaeda's Maktab al-Khidamat (MAK) and the Azov Battalion's 'Western Outreach Office,' both of which had the responsibility for promoting the cause and helping recruits reach the battlefield. Just as Afghanistan served as a sanctuary for jihadist organizations like Egyptian Islamic Jihad and the Libyan Islamic Fighting Group in the 1980s, so too are parts of Ukraine becoming a safe haven for an array of right-wing violent extremist groups to congregate, train, and radicalize. And just like the path of jihadist groups, the goal of many of these members is to return to their countries of origin (or third-party countries) to wreak havoc and use acts of violence as a means to recruit new members to their cause. Unlike jihadis who are attempting to strike Western targets, though, radicalized white supremacists have the added advantage of being able to blend in seamlessly in the West, just as Tarrant was able to do. 

The Christchurch shooter was not simply a lone actor, but the product of a broader network of right-wing violent extremists. If the evidence ultimately proves that Tarrant went to Ukraine to train with like-minded individuals, then the attack in New Zealand was possibly the first example of an act of terrorism committed by a white supremacist foreign fighter. And unless the international community recognizes the danger posed by these transnational networks, the New Zealand attack is unlikely to be the last.

----------


## Olive Yao

.
Oekrane nazi jgend

Op scholen leren oekranse kinderen over de arische oorsprong van de Oekranse natie en de holocaust wordt verzwegen (Sukharevskaya 2022).

Een schoolboek voor kinderen is Het ABC van de rebel, over OON en Bandera.




De oekranse nazis hebben jeugdkampen. Zie de clip van Novara Media in post #1.


Deborah L. Armstrong  From nurseries to nazis, the shocking education of children in Ukraine
blog 29 juli, 9 en 11 augustus 2022

Zie de publicaties. Daaruit:

*deel 1*



Blij dat het Kremlin in brand staat




Nazi jgend speelt kindsoldaatje


*deel 2*




De kinderen, verzameld rond een kampvuur, roepen en zingen: Wat is onze slogan? Wij zijn de kinderen van Oekrane! Laat Moskou in puin liggen, het kan ons geen moer schelen! We zullen de hele wereld veroveren! Dood, dood voor Moskals! Dood, dood aan Moskals!


*deel 3*



Gedenksteen voor door nazis gedode kinderen in Donbass

----------


## Olive Yao

.
Nazis verzwijgen en witwassen

 :schreeuw:  De oekranse nazis worden verzwegen door EU-politici. Dat vind ik onverantwoordelijk en verachtelijk. Ze verzwijgen ze denk ik om twee redenen:
 ze willen Oekrane in de EU,
 ze werken mee aan de _proxy war_ van het VS regime tegen Rusland.

Oekrane in de EU betekent vrij verkeer van oekranse nazis in Europa. U. von der Leyen stelde voor om Oekrane nu meteen toe te laten.
Maar als een enkele Syri-strijder  of diens vrouw met kind  naar Nederland wil terugkeren rijst er protest in het parlement.

 :schreeuw:  Sinds de invasie in februari 2022 worden de oekranse nazis witgewassen in msm.




Vogue maakt nazi Bandera salonfhig




Msm voor en na februari 2022


Zie ook andere publicaties in The Ukraine reader, waaronder met name die van Lev Golinkin.

----------


## Olive Yao

.

Verenigde Naties  Resolution Combating glorification of Nazism, neo-Nazism and other practices that contribute to fuelling contemporary forms of racism, racial discrimination, xenophobia and related intolerance (16 dec. 2020)






Nazis beschermen: de buitengewone stemmen van Oekrane en de VS

Craig Murray | Internationalist 360 21 december 2021

Dit komt letterlijk uit het officile rapport van de plenaire vergadering van de Algemene Vergadering van de VN van 16 december 2021:

()

() de Vergadering uitte haar diepe bezorgdheid over de verheerlijking van de nazi-beweging, het neonazisme en voormalige leden van de Waffen SS-organisatie, onder meer door het oprichten van monumenten en gedenktekens, het houden van openbare demonstraties in naam van de verheerlijking van het nazi-verleden, de nazi-beweging en het neonazisme, en het verklaren of proberen te verklaren van dergelijke leden en degenen die vochten tegen de anti-Hitler-coalitie, samenwerkten met de nazi-beweging en oorlogsmisdaden en misdaden tegen de menselijkheid begaan tot deelnemers aan nationale bevrijdingsbewegingen.

(...)

In Oekrane is de steun voor de Oekraense nationalistische divisies die aan de zijde van de nazi's hebben gevochten, de afgelopen acht jaar de basisideologie geworden van de moderne Oekraense staat van na 2013 (die heel anders is dan de diverse Oekraense staat die kort bestond van 1991-2013).

()

Er zijn geen twee opties. De Oekraense stem tegen de VN-resolutie tegen het nazisme was ingegeven door sympathie voor de ideologie van historische, genocide-actieve nazi's. Zo simpel is het.

(...)

() Er is geen enkele historische twijfel over de actieve steun van Oekraense nationalistische krachten aan het nazisme en deelname aan genocide, niet alleen van joden en Roma, maar ook van Polen en religieuze minderheden. Er bestaat geen enkele twijfel over de moderne verheerlijking van deze slechte mensen in Oekrane.

Het is natuurlijk niet alleen Oekrane. In Estland, Letland en Litouwen is de staat van dienst van samenwerking met nazi's, actieve deelname aan de strijd voor nazi's en actieve deelname aan genocide buitengewoon beschamend. In heel Oost-Europa is er in deze slachtofferlanden een falen om de geschiedenis recht in de ogen te kijken en toe te geven wat er is gebeurd ().

Ik beveel u de website www.defendinghistory.com aan, gerund door de bewonderenswaardige David Katz, een grote en waardevolle bron op deze website vanuit een Litouws-joods perspectief (...)

()

De Europese Unie wilde echter, ter ondersteuning van de Baltische lidstaten en hun wens om de historische waarheid te vergeten of te ontkennen en om een nieuwe nationale mythe op te bouwen die hun actieve rol in de genocide van hun Joodse en Roma-bevolking ontkracht, de VN-resolutie over het nazisme niet steunen. De EU-landen onthielden zich van stemming, net als het VK. 

De waarheid is natuurlijk dat de NAVO van plan is de afstammelingen van Oost-Europese racisten tegen Rusland te gebruiken, net zoals Hitler deed, althans in een context van de koude oorlog.

google translate + aanpassingen

_ _ _

Craig Murray is een voormalig ambassadeur van Engeland. Tussen 2002 en 2004 was hij ambassadeur in Oezbekistan. Hij stelde mensenrechtenschendingen in Oezbekistan door de regering Karimov aan de kaak. Dit leidde tot conflicten met zijn superieuren op het ministerie van BuZa, tot hij van de post werd verwijderd. In het bijzonder klaagde Murray herhaaldelijk dat inlichtingen die de geheime inlichtingendienst (en de CIA) van de Oezbeekse regering ontvingen, onbetrouwbaar waren omdat deze door marteling waren verkregen, zoals later werd bevestigd door Europese onderzoekers.

Craig Murray zet zich nu in voor mensenrechten.

----------


## Rob Gosseling

.
Wat maken al die etiketjes nu uit? Waarom is Poetin geen nazi en fascist in jouw perceptie?



.

----------


## Olive Yao

.



> Wat maken al die etiketjes nu uit?


'Nazi' vind ik een geschikte naam voor ze, zie post #3 onder 'Naam'.

Maar uiteindelijk gaat het daar natuurlijk niet om, daar heb je zonder enige twijfel gelijk in. Hun_ ideen en daden_ worden miskend en ze worden witgewassen, door onze eigen politici. En dat, om valse politieke redenen. Craig Murray verwoord dat goed, volgens mij.

De EU-politici vind ik inmiddels verschrikkelijk, een soort landverraders. Niet alleen hierom maar om meer redenen.




> Waarom is Poetin geen nazi en fascist in jouw perceptie?


Daar heb ik geen onderbouwde mening over, dus als ik daar iets over zou zeggen zou ik wezenloos papagaaien, wat ik niet wil doen. Een uitgebreider antwoord gaf ik je al in de topic DeWereldMorgen.be post #9.

----------


## Rob Gosseling

> .
> 
> 
> 'Nazi' vind ik een geschikte naam voor ze, zie post #3 onder 'Naam'.
> 
> Maar uiteindelijk gaat het daar natuurlijk niet om, daar heb je zonder enige twijfel gelijk in. Hun_ ideen en daden_ worden miskend en ze worden witgewassen, door onze eigen politici. En dat, om valse politieke redenen. Craig Murray verwoord dat goed, volgens mij.
> 
> De EU-politici vind ik inmiddels verschrikkelijk, een soort landverraders. Niet alleen hierom maar om meer redenen.
> 
> ...



Over de EU-politici ben ik het eens, dat zijn in de meeste gevallen, landverraders (dat is een goede term). De EU is een enorme verspilling van gemeenschapsgeld en inlevering van souvereiniteit. De EU is voor honderd procent ondemocratisch tot stand gekomen en hebben geen mandaat van de burger.

Hans van Baalen en Guy Verhofstadt als eu-adepten, hebben in 2014 de boel flink opgestookt in Oekraine en daarmee bijgedragen aan het conflict met Poetin.

Er zitten wel een aantal anti-eu politici in het europees parlement. Deze proberen het corrupte europese paleis van binnenuit te slopen. Daar heb ik bewondering voor. Zij hebben toegang tot veel documenten waar burgers geen weet van hebben. De enige methode om de boel te slopen is van binnenuit. De smerigheid van de ondemocratische corrupte roversbende van de eu aan het publiek laten zien. Het wankelt al. Nederland moet het goede voorbeeld van de britten volgen en eruit stappen ook al kost dat veel geld. Erin blijven kost ook enorm veel en gaat ook steeds meer kosten door dat gekluns met Oekraine.


.

----------


## Olive Yao

.
# De auteur bespreekt misbruik van het etiket nazi, waardoor het woord betekenisloos wordt. Maar in geval van de oekraner Stepan Bandera is het wel van toepassing. Dit vindt plaats in Duitsland.


The tolerated nazi cult

Nicolas Riedl | The Postil Magazine 1 september 2022





De getolereerde nazi cultus

In de afgelopen jaren is het woord 'nazi' als geen ander woord volledig van betekenis ontdaan door het inflatoire gebruik ervan. Tegenwoordig is "nazi" iedereen die niet in de top van de boom van politieke correctheid zit. Het lijkt dan ook bizar wanneer het graf van een echte nazi-collaborateur, namelijk Stepan Bandera, een bedevaartsoord in Duitsland wordt. Er is geen protest. Integendeel, sinds het begin van de oorlog in Oekrane is het graf van Stepan Bandera in het Waldfriedhof in Mnchen erg druk. Terwijl in voorgaande jaren n Reichsvlag tussen duizend vredesvlaggen voldoende was om een hele demonstratie tot massademonstratie van nazi's te verklaren, wordt hier hulde gebracht aan een collaborateur met de _Wehrmacht_  zonder dat dit wordt bekritiseerd in die kringen die anders achter elke boom een nazi vermoeden.

Een jaar voor het begin van de oekraense oorlog vielen de kleuren van de oekraense vlag me op tijdens een wandeling door de begraafplaats Waldfriedhof in Mnchen. In de verte zag ik een grafsteen versierd met blauwe en gele vlaggen. Mijn nieuwsgierigheid was gewekt en dus benaderde ik dit graf. In de inscriptie van de grafsteen las ik de naam "Stepan Bandera", die er bovendien in het cyrillisch bovenop is gegraveerd. De naam deed meteen een belletje rinkelen in mijn geheugen. Ik wist ongeveer het belang van Bandera, zijn samenwerking met het naziregime, de cultus rond zijn persoon in Oekrane, die tot op de dag van vandaag voortduurt, en dat hij in de jaren vijftig in Mnchen werd vermoord door de Russische buitenlandse inlichtingendienst KGB.

Toch was ik verrast om tijdens een wandeling ineens een stukje donkere Europese geschiedenis tegen te komen, terwijl ik eigenlijk mijn hoofd wilde leegmaken van politieke kwesties. Op dat moment, in het voorjaar van 2021, verdrong Covid alle andere problemen, dus Oekrane en het conflict daar stonden meer in de periferie van de media-aandacht.

Met de winter van 2021/22 en het begin van de oekraense oorlog veranderde dat met adembenemende snelheid. Er ontwikkelde zich een ware Russofobie en Oekrane-cultus. Deze ontwikkelingen hebben ook hun stempel gedrukt op het graf van Bandera. Sterker nog, tijdens mijn wandelingen kom ik er steeds weer langs en zie ik hoe dit graf steeds meer een bedevaartsoord wordt. Sinds maart 2022 zijn opzichtige SUV's met Oekraense kentekenplaten te zien rond het begraafplaatsterrein, en waar een jaar geleden alleen een eenzame oekraense vlag hing en nogal mooie bloemen werden geplant, loopt het graf nu over van offers en aandenkens die bezoekers neerleggen voor hun icoon. In zekere zin is de selectie erg bizar. Op het oppervlak van het graf liggen Oekraense hryvnia-biljetten en -munten, snoep  soms zelfs van McDonalds  en getiketteerde (FFP2) mondkapjes.





De vraag, wie in Duitsland (!) het graf van een nazi-collaborateur op zo'n manier versiert, werd bij een bezoek aan het graf op zondag in de loop van meer dagen beantwoord, zij het niet volledig. Vrijwel elke minuut komen bezoekers er vroom voor staan, foto's maken of meer van de hierboven genoemde cadeaus neerleggen. Maar wie zijn deze mensen? Zijn het sommige skinhead-types die onmiskenbaar herkenbaar zijn als nazi's?

Op een gegeven moment deed ik alsof ik zelf op de laatste rustplaats van Bandera stond, ter nagedachtenis aan hem, om een nauwkeuriger beeld van de bezoekers te krijgen. Tot mijn verbazing was het telkens een door en door onopvallende, uiterlijk volkomen ongevaarlijke burger  ouders met hun kinderen of jongeren in trainingspakken.

Ik kon dit niet begrijpen. In dit land wordt iedereen die beweert elke dag een warme douche te nemen al snel als nazi beschouwd. En toch wordt in het midden van Mnchen, zonder schandaal of protest, het graf van een nazi-collaborateur praktisch omgevormd tot een faraokamer.

Op dat moment kwam het zelfs bij me op of ik gewoon verkeerd van informatie was voorzien over Bandera. Maar nee  waar ik ook keek, of het nu in oudere reguliere rapporten of in alternatieve media was  ik zou het beeld van Stepan Bandera kunnen verdraaien en veranderen wat ik wilde  maar zijn betrokkenheid bij nazi-misdaden is onbetwist en voldoende bewezen.

Als leider van de Organisatie van Oekraense Nationalisten (OUN) en als onderdeel van het Oekraense Opstandelingenleger (UPA), nam hij deel aan talloze misdaden en wreedheden tegen burgers die zelfs SS-generaals schokten.

Hoewel Bandera van juli 1941 tot september 1944 een Duitse gevangene was  nadat zijn plannen om Oekrane onafhankelijk te verklaren te ver gingen voor het naziregime  zat hij zijn tijd relatief comfortabel uit als een van de zogenaamde speciale en eregevangenen van de SS. Kort voor het einde van de oorlog werden zelfs delen van de OUN in de _Waffen-SS_ gencorporeerd. Kortom, Bandera's vest is zo bebloed dat geen verandering van perspectief het schoon kan wassen.

Zelfs na het einde van de oorlog bleef Bandera de voorzitter van de OUN in zijn ballingschap in Mnchen, totdat hij in oktober 1959 werd vermoord door KGB-agent Bogdan Staschinski, vlak voor zijn deur met waterstofcyanidegas.

Toen ik las over de dood van Bandera, kwam ik op het idee om zijn voormalige woning aan de Kreittmayrstrasse in de Maxvorstadt in Mnchen te bezoeken om te zien of het ook was omgevormd tot een bedevaartsoord. Eenmaal daar ontdekte ik dat niets me aan Bandera deed denken. Rondom het gebouw met meerdere verdiepingen zijn er hippe cafs en restaurants; er zijn geen bloemen voor de deur; er zijn nergens oekraense vlaggen te zien. Het enige opvallende dat me opviel, was dat de gevel van het huis op nummer 7  alsof het de anticommunistische autopsie wilde bespotten  de enige in de hele straat was met een rode verflaag.





*Geen vrede voor de doden bij het graf van Bandera*

Zelfs vr de oorlog in Oekrane vond Bandera's graf zijn weg naar de publieke opinie.

_Ontheiliging van het graf in 2014_
Kort na het begin van de Maidan-coup in 2014  als de huidige Oekraense vlagzwaaiers het zich nog kunnen herinneren?  werd de grafsteen omgestoten en het graf vernield. De daders zijn nooit gepakt.

_Oekraense ambassadeur Andriy Melnyk bezoekt het graf van Bandera_
In 2015 legde Melnyk bloemen bij het graf van Bandera. Sevim Dağdelen, een lid van de Linkse Partij, vroeg vervolgens aan de Duitse regering of die hiervan op de hoogte was. De federale regering antwoordde bevestigend en veroordeelde in haar antwoord de daden van de OUN.

_2018 ziet de komst van de begraafplaats fact checker_
De Britse blogger Graham Phillips bezocht het graf in 2018, verwijderde de vlag van Oekrane  evenals die van Oekraense nationalisten  en bevestigde een bord aan de grafsteen met de tekst Oekraense nazi Stepan Bandera ligt hier begraven. Op internet werd hij deels geroemd als een echte antifascist, anderen beschuldigden hem van het ontheiligen van het graf.

_2021 Staatsveiligheidsonderzoek na herhaalde ontheiliging van graf_
Een jaar voor het begin van de Oekraense oorlog werd het graf opnieuw ontheiligd toen het werd overgoten met rode vloeistof. De Staatsveiligheid startte intussen een onderzoek, tot dusver zonder resultaat.

*Parallelle wereld*

Het is echt bizar. Terwijl in dit land alles en iedereen in een rechtse hoek wordt geduwd als ze een verkeerd woord zeggen  tegelijkertijd wordt in het midden van Duitsland het graf van een nazi-collaborateur versierd, aanbeden en bezocht met vrome blikken van de bezoekers. Ondertussen patrouilleert de politie met regelmatige tussenpozen om te controleren op verdere mogelijke ernstige ontheiligingen. Het gerucht gaat zelfs dat er een verborgen camera is genstalleerd in de automaat met het graflicht direct ertegenover.

In zekere zin is Bandera's grafsteen een monument voor een dubbele moraal, wat ons laat zien dat de machthebbers alle destructieve krachten best vinden zolang die hun doelen dienen. Terwijl lokale demonstranten met vreedzame bedoelingen worden belasterd als nazi's, zijn in Oekrane onmiskenbare nazi's uitgerust met zware wapens.

Hoeveel meer bloed moet er zinloos vergoten worden voordat de geschiedenis wordt geleerd?

google translate + aanpassingen


_Nicolas Riedl is student politieke wetenschappen, theater en mediastudies in Erlangen, Duitsland._

----------


## Olive Yao

.
How pre-WW II Ukrainian fascists pioneered brutal terror techniques; later improved by CIA, now ironically taught to descendants

Evan Reif | Covert Action Magazine 9 juni 2022


Hoe Oekraense fascisten voor de Tweede Wereldoorlog pionierden met brute terreurtechnieken; later verbeterd door CIA, nu ironisch genoeg onderwezen aan afstammelingen

()

Van al degenen die hebben geleefd en gevochten en zijn gestorven in Oekrane, onderscheidt n groep zich door hun belang voor de gebeurtenissen van vandaag. De fascistische terroristen, bandie-ten en collaborateurs die bekend staan als de Organisatie van Oekraense Nationalisten (OUN).

(...)

*Het begin: Yevhen en de UVO*

_Terreur zal niet alleen een middel tot zelfverdediging zijn, maar ook een vorm van agitatie, die zowel vriend als vijand zal treffen, of ze dat nu willen of niet._  UVO brochure uit 1929

Yevhen Konovalets, een voormalige Oostenrijks-Hongaarse legerluitenant, richtte de OUN in 1929 op in Wenen, Oostenrijk, uit de as van zijn vorige organisatie, de Oekraense Militaire Organisatie (UVO). De UVO ontstond in 1920 uit groepen rechtse Oostenrijks-Hongaarse veteranen van WOI die in het vroege interbellum hadden gevochten voor de kortstondige Oekraense Volksrepubliek. De UVO opereerde voornamelijk in het westen van Oekrane, destijds bezet door Polen, en voerde een uitgebreide terroristische campagne tegen de Polen en de Sovjets.

(...)

De UVO beschouwde terrorisme als een integraal onderdeel van hun strijd, in die mate dat ze zelfs gematigde nationalisten zoals Ivan Babij vermoordden omdat ze niet extreem genoeg waren. Ze opereerden meestal als bandie-ten, een tactiek die ze nooit zouden opgeven. In 1922 lanceerde de UVO bijvoorbeeld ongeveer 2300 aanvallen op Poolse boerderijen en slechts 17 op Poolse militairen en politie. De UVO overviel boerderijen voor voorraden, doodde de eigenaars en arbeiders als die aanwezig waren, en verbrandde de gewassen wannneer ze klaar waren. Later werden er vliegende brigades opgericht om Poolse eigendommen te 'onteigenen', en ze gingen vaak over op bankovervallen om de organisatie te financieren.

De UVO zou jarenlang langs dezelfde lijnen doorgaan en met wisselend succes terroristische aanslagen en bandie-tenrooftochten uitvoeren (ze werden verschillende keren bijna weggevaagd door de Poolse politie) totdat in 1929 een fusie van vijf Oekraense nationalistische groeperingen leidde tot de stichting van de OUN.

*Stepan Bandera neemt de leiding: hoe de OUN zijn B kreeg*

()

Bandera was een toegewijde maar psychotische fascist die zichzelf van jongs af aan martelde om weerstand op te bouwen en een hondsdolle, gewelddadige antisemiet, anticommunist, anti-Hongaars en anti-Pools. Hij was ook een revanchist, die zelfs land beoogde terug te winnen dat Oekraners eeuwenlang niet hadden bezeten, en dat te zuiveren van alle niet-Oekraners.

()

*De bloedige Nachtegaal*

(...)

In 1941 had Lviv sinds de jaren 1300 onder Poolse of Oostenrijkse controle gestaan. Het was een stad van ongeveer 500.000 inwoners, waarvan meer dan de helft Poolse katholieken, met een aanzienlijke joodse minderheid van 100-160.000, waarvan tienduizenden vluchtelingen uit het door de nazi's bezette Europa. De Oekraense bevolking was ongeveer 20%. De OUN verspilde weinig tijd om dat te veranderen.

OUN-troepen trokken de stad binnen met specifieke orders om de Joodse, Poolse en Russische bevolking uit te roeien, een taak die ze met zelfvertrouwen zouden uitvoeren.

()

Toen het Rode Leger Lviv in 1944 bevrijdde, waren er nog maar 150.000 mensen over en daarvan waren er slechts 800 Joden. De OUN, Oekraense hulptroepen en nazi's hebben de rest gedood of gearresteerd en naar concentratiekamp Belzec gedeporteerd. Daar zouden de nazi's ze allemaal vermoorden als onderdeel van "Operatie Reinhard". Belzec was zo efficint dat minder dan een dozijn overlevenden ooit zijn gedentificeerd.

() Terwijl de slachting in Lviv voortduurde, riep *Yaroslav Stetsko*, de tweede bevelhebber van de OUN, zelf een inwoner van Lviv en een militante fascist, een onafhankelijke, op de nazi's afgestemde Oekraense regering uit. (...)

(...)

*De kwestie van collaboratie*

(...)

De beruchte SS Galicia Divisie werd ook gevormd in 1943, en de overlapping tussen deze divisie en de OUN was groot. Ondanks uitgebreide pogingen om hun reputatie wit te wassen, was Galici net zo misdadig als je zou verwachten van de SS. Marsen en monumenten ter ere van deze SS-eenheid zijn tegenwoordig gebruikelijk in het westen van Oekrane.



_Ingevoegd uit wikipedia, o.y._


_Oekraense fascisten marcheren onder het logo van de SS Galicia Divisie, 2018_ [bron: ria.ru]

(...)

*De Drietand en de Gladius*

(...)

De OUN zou tot in de jaren 1950 terroristische aanslagen blijven plegen in het westen van Oekrane, in welke vorm dan ook; volgens de KGB was de OUN echter niet in staat verliezen aan te vullen. Daarom en door actieve maatregelen ertegen werd de OUN rond 1954 als gevechtsorganisatie gebroken.

(...)

De OUN had dringend nieuwe beschermheren nodig, en ze verspilden weinig tijd om ze te vinden. In 1944 zou de OUN samen met andere nationalistische groepen de Oekraense Opperste Bevrijdingsraad of UHVR vormen. De leden waren de gebruikelijke verdachten van aan OUN gelieerde organisaties. De president was *Ivan Hrinioch*, een voormalig kapelaan van Nachtegaal.

De minister van buitenlandse zaken was *Mykola Lebed*, hoofd van de beruchte geheime politie van de OUN en een man die het leger van de VS een "bekende sadist en collaborateur met de Duitsers" noemde (hij zou later een medewerker van de CIA worden).

Deze twee, samen met UPA-verbindingsofficier Yuri Lopatinski, begonnen datzelfde jaar aan een missie naar het Vaticaan, op zoek naar steun van westerse regeringen. Het is onduidelijk wat er precies uit deze ontmoeting voortkwam, maar het is bewezen dat de Britten de groep rond deze tijd begonnen te steunen.

(...)

Zoals hij eerder met de OUN had gedaan, zou Bandera al snel een gewelddadig schisma veroorzaken binnen de UHVR. Dit bleek in 1947 openlijk tussen *Bandera/Stetsko* enerzijds en *Lebed/Hrinioch* anderzijds over de kwestie van Oost-Oekrane. Oost-Oekrane is grotendeels Russisch en het was altijd een grote zwakte geweest voor de gewelddadig anti-Russische OUN.

Bandera drong niet alleen aan op een eenpartijdictatuur (die hij zou leiden), maar ook op een zuivere Oekraense etnostaat, gezuiverd van elke Russische invloed. Lebed en Hrinioch geloofden dat om de beweging te laten slagen, het noodzakelijk was om Oost-Oekraners op te nemen.

Hierom zou Bandera hen in 1948 uitzetten. Dit zou uiteindelijk leiden tot Banderas ondergang, omdat het de CIA ertoe bracht te geloven dat hij veel te extreem was en te weinig bereid was om compromissen te sluiten om een nuttige agent te zijn.
Bandera stond in beduidend aanzien in de fascistische undergrondse; zijn jarenlange gewelddadige aanvallen op rivalen betekenden echter dat velen nooit met hem zouden samenwerken. De CIA wilde een verenigd front en begreep dat dat niet kon gebeuren met Bandera aan het roer.

Er zijn nog enkele hiaten in de tijdlijn van de vroege naoorlogse periode. Recente declassificaties van documenten hebben echter geleid tot een beter begrip van Bandera en de rol van de OUN als agenten van de CIA en het Westen.

(...)

In 1946 richtten Bandera en Stetsko het Blok van Anti-Bolsjewistische Naties (ABN) op in Mnchen. Als een soort fascistische internationale combineerde het extreemrechtse anti-communistische terroristische groeperingen van over de hele wereld tot n goed gefinancierd front. Yaroslav Stetsko was de leider; zijn hechte vriendschap met Bandera betekende echter dat hij op dat moment niet acceptabel was voor de CIA.

()

Met Bandera gemarginaliseerd en vervolgens dood, werden de CIA-beperkingen tegen ABN opgeheven en zou Yaroslav Stetsko een sterk uitgebreide actieve rol krijgen als CIA-medewerker. Hij zou de rest van zijn leven uitblinken in de rol.



_Stetsko en G. Bush (VS) in 1983 of 1986_


In toekomstige artikelen zal ik dieper ingaan op de geschiedenis tussen Stetsko en de CIA, in ieder geval tot aan de gebeurtenissen van de Maidan-staatsgreep, waar een duidelijk verband bestaat.


vertaling google translate + aanpassingen

Het artikel is veel langer en bevat fotos. Deel 1 uit een serie van 3.

----------


## Olive Yao

.
How monsters who beat Jews to death in 1944 became Americas favorite freedom fighters in 1945  with a little help from their friends at CIA

Evan Reif | Covert Action Magazine 10 juni 2022


Hoe monsters die in 1944 joden doodsloegen, in 1945 Amerika's favoriete 'vrijheidsstrijders' werden  met een beetje hulp van hun vrienden bij de CIA


Na het einde van de Tweede Wereldoorlog begon de Amerikaanse inlichtingendienst onmiddellijk met het rehabiliteren van de fascisten van de wereld om de nieuwe oorlog tegen het communisme te vechten. Van de transformatie van de bloedige "Devil of Showa" Nobusuke Kishi in de zorgvuldig uitgekozen premier van Japan, tot Emil Augsburg, de architect van de Holocaust die wordt beschreven als _"Eerlijk en idealistisch ... geniet van lekker eten en wijn ... onbevooroordeelde geest ..."_ door de CIA, lijkt het erop dat Langley nooit een fascist heeft ontmoet met wie hij geen zaken kon doen.

Dat was het geval met Yaroslav Stetsko en de Organisatie van Oekraense Nationalisten (OUN). Stetsko bracht de oorlog door in de schaduw van Stepan Bandera, maar uiteindelijk zou Stetsko zijn vriend ver overtreffen in termen van bekendheid. Het duurde niet lang of de monsters die enkele jaren daarvoor Joden met hamers hadden doodgeslagen, Amerika's favoriete 'vrijheidsstrijders' werden en hun zaken wereldwijd gingen doen.

*Het Vorstendom van Yaroslav*

_Daarom sta ik voor het instellen van de uitroeiing van de Joden en de opportuniteit om de Duitse methoden om de Joden uit te roeien naar Oekrane over te brengen, met uitsluiting van hun assimilatie_   Yaroslav Stetsko

(...)

Stetsko was een goede vriend van OUN-B-oprichter Stepan Bandera. Net als Bandera was hij een militante antisemiet die marxisme met jodendom gelijkstelde, terwijl hij opriep tot de uitroeiing van beide. Zelfs na de oorlog, toen zijn Amerikaanse bazen hem dwongen zijn publieke verklaringen te verzachten, riep hij nog steeds op tot een "etnisch zuiver" Oekrane, gezuiverd van Joden, Polen en Russen.

Stetsko geloofde dat zijn eigen Galicische Oekraners de directe afstammelingen waren van de Rus, de Noorse veroveraars die uiteindelijk de eerste tsaren onder Rurik werden. Deze Noordse mensen waren Stetsko's meesterras, doordrenkt met alle kwaliteiten die je zou verwachten.



_Stetsko met zn actuele standbeeld in Ternopil, Oekrane_

Aan de andere kant beschouwde Stetsko Russen als Aziatisch in plaats van Europees. Russen werden gezien als de afstammelingen van de Mongolen en Hunnen, waardoor ze van nature tiranniek, wreed en bedrieglijk waren. De ideologie van Stetsko zou het fundament worden waarop moderne Oekraense fascisten hun bewegingen hebben gebouwd. De parallellen met het nazisme zijn duidelijk genoeg dat het verrassend is om te zien dat deze ideologie vandaag een thuis vindt in de _Wall Street Journal_.

[dat artikel in WSJ is geschreven door een oekraner, o.y.]

()

In 1944, toen de OUN de naderende ondergang van nazi-Duitsland aan zag komen, nam de OUN contact op met de Britse inlichtingendienst. (...)

Het waren de Britten en Duitsers die op dit moment de belangrijkste beschermheren van de oude OUN waren. (...)

De eerste belangrijke Amerikaanse steun kwam in 1947, en daarmee een sterk uitgebreid mandaat.

Zoals Peter Grose uiteenzet in zijn boek _Operation Rollback: America's secret war behind the iron curtain_ (Boston: Mariner Books, 2001), zorgde de CIA heimelijk voor wapens, training en ondersteuning voor operaties binnen de USSR zelf, waar veel nationalistische troepen als partizanen tegen het Rode Leger bleven vechten.

De nationalistische troepen in Oekrane waren een samensmelting van SS-restanten, OUN/UPA-troepen, criminelen en verschillende andere collaborerende milities. Meestal beperkt tot de bossen van West-Oekrane, opereerden ze als bandie-ten, plunderden collectieve boerderijen, legden ze hinderlagen voor soldaten en vermoordden ze Sovjetfunctionarissen. Joden en CPSU-leden waren bijzonder begeerde doelen.

De CIA leverde niet alleen wapens, maar zette ook teams van spionnen en commando's in. Gevechten gingen door tot het midden van de jaren vijftig, waarbij de laatste achterblijvers in 1960 werden gedood of gearresteerd.

Het dodental voor deze operaties is onduidelijk, met schattingen varirend van 20-50.000. De overgrote meerderheid hiervan waren burgers, vaak gedood met bijlen en hamers  wat het handelsmerk van de OUN was. ()

()

() terwijl Bandera absolute controle over de ABN en een etnisch zuivere OUN eiste. Bandera had ook een arrogante houding ten opzichte van veiligheid en weigerde beveiligde communicatie te gebruiken met de redenering dat de inferieure Aziatische Russen niet slim genoeg waren om hem te pakken te krijgen. De KGB zou daarom de meeste van zijn telefoontjes en correspondentie onderscheppen, tot toenemende woede van de CIA.

De herhaalde waarschuwingen van de CIA weerhielden de Britten en Duitsers echter niet, en zij bleven de belangrijkste beschermheren van Bandera. De situatie werd in de loop der jaren steeds erger, waardoor de CIA in 1954 een brandmelding voor Bandera uitgaf. De CIA stopte niet alleen alle steun aan Bandera, maar dreigde hem ook te doden als zijn beschermheren bij het geallieerde MI6 dit voorbeeld niet zouden volgen.

2. -Als de CIA en de SS het niet eens kunnen worden over een formule voor gecordineerde operaties volgens de hierboven geschetste lijnen, is het standpunt van de CIA: a. Elke partij zal haar eigen actielijn voortzetten met beperkte operationele cordinatie op het niveau van Washington-Londen. b. De CIA zal onafhankelijk optreden om de huidige leiding van de OUN/B te neutraliseren. [SS verwijst hier naar de Britse veiligheidsdienst, de officile naam voor MI6, niet de nazi-SS.]

CIA  Memorandum for: Deputy Director, Plans  Subject: Ukranian Position Paper  CIA position paper for the Ukrainian discussions with the British in London on 23-25 april 1951


*De Fascistische Internationale*

(...)

Nadat de militaire macht van de ABN in Oekrane was uitgeput, werd de organisatie een tijdlang wat lusteloos. Ver van de bijlzwaaiende terroristen van een paar jaar geleden, hield Stetsko zich vooral bezig met propaganda en demonstraties. Evenzo verzachtte de retoriek van de ABN in die tijd aanzienlijk in een poging om het verschaffen van fondsen aantrekkelijker te maken, veranderend van bloed en bodem in vrijheid en democratie.

Dit nieuwe merk was niet meer dan een pr-campagne. (...)

(...)

Zonder oorlog om te voeren, leek het alsof de ABN in de vergetelheid raakte. Dit zou veranderen in 1966, met de oprichting van de _World Anti-Communist League_ (WACL), waardoor de oude OUN de kans kreeg om hun soort terreur wereldwijd te exporteren.

Aanvankelijk was de WACL een fusie van de ABN met zijn Aziatische tegenhanger, de door Chiang Kai-shek geleide _Asian People's Anti-Communist League_, maar de WACL zou snel uitbreiden en met ijver s werelds extreemrechtse militanten opnemen. Als anti-communistisch eenheidsfront waren er geen ideologische beperkingen voor zijn leden, wat betekende dat terroristen en dictators ellebogen wreven met professors en senators. Inderdaad, in de loop der jaren zou de ledenlijst van WACL nazi's en collaborateurs, dictators en leiders van doods - eskaders bevatten, een Yakuza-misdaadbaas die oorlogsmisdadiger werd, de Koreaanse sekteleider Sun Myung Moon en senator John McCain, en vele anderen.

WACL opende nieuwe grenzen voor de oude getrouwen van OUN. Ze waren nu betrokken op vier continenten en met hun intercontinentale bereik kwamen er nieuwe zakelijke kansen door drugs en wapens te verhandelen, samen met hun oude beroepen van moord en marteling. Er was veel vraag naar ABN-personeel als zowel huurmoordenaars als instructeurs voor 's werelds doodseskaders.

(...)

WACL en ABN richtten over de hele wereld regionale afdelingen op, de ene met meer succes dan de andere. In Chili hielp de lokale ABN de fascistische generaal Augusto Pinochet aan de macht en in Argentini was de groep betrokken bij de "Vuile Oorlog", een geheime anti-communistische campagne die resulteerde in de marteling, moord en verdwijning van meer dan 20.000 mensen.

(...)

(...) Ze bleven hun handen vuil maken als wapenhandelaars, moordenaars en adviseurs voor terroristen en dictators over de hele wereld. WACL was Reagans 'derde strijdmacht', een team van experts dat overal ter wereld heen kon worden gestuurd om een burgeroorlog te ontketenen of een hardhandig optreden uit te werken, precies wanneer Washington het nodig had.

----------


## Olive Yao

.
*Slava keert terug naar huis*

_[Over Slava Stetsko, echtgenote van Yaroslav Stetsko]_

()

_[over de economische situatie in Oekrane na einde Sovjet Unie]_

Zoals keer op keer werd gezien in de oude unie, werd Oekrane geplunderd voor alles wat het waard was door de VS en de NAVO. De levensstandaard kelderde in wat ooit een van de meest welvarende regio's van de Sovjet-Unie was, en misdaad tierde welig. Bendes trokken ten strijde als tafleschuimers en de situatie werd zo nijpend dat veel vrouwen gedwongen werden tot prostitutie om in hun onderhoud te voorzien. Veel meer werden eenvoudigweg ontvoerd en het land uit gesmokkeld.

De inflatie steeg met meer dan 4000%, waardoor spaarrekeningen van de ene op de andere dag waardeloos werden. Door wanbetalingen bij de banken zaten overheidsmedewerkers vaak jarenlang zonder salaris. Staatsbedrijven werden verkocht voor grijpstuivers, en daarmee verdwenen banen zonder dat er iets voor in de plaats kwam. Hierdoor waren zelfs hoogopgeleide en onderwezen mensen zo berooid dat velen stierven van honger en blootstelling. Oekrane werd een van de armste en meest corrupte landen in Europa en blijft dat.

()

_[over Krim]_

Ondertussen had Krim zijn eigen problemen. In 1991, kort voor de val van de USSR, werd met een ruime marge een referendum aangenomen waarin om de terugkeer van Krims autonomie werd gevraagd. De val van de Sovjet Unie maakte dit onmogelijk, dus het Krim-parlement stemde in 1992 voor volledige onafhankelijkheid. Dit zou via een referendum worden bevestigd, wat de Oekraense regering verhinderde.

Krim probeerde het opnieuw in 1994, deze keer werd het eerst een referendum gehouden. Oekrane reageerde door het Krim-parlement te ontbinden en vervolgens de president van Krim, Yuri Meshkov, te arresteren en te deporteren. In 1998 werd Krim een nieuwe grondwet opgelegd, waardoor hun autonomie werd ingeperkt.

_[politiek, economie jaren 1990 en 2000]_

Kravchuks regering werd in deze periode steeds minder populair. In 1993 leidden verlammende mijnstakingen tot vervroegde verkiezingen waarin Kravchuk, ondanks zijn inspanningen, werd verslagen door een andere Leonid, deze keer genaamd Kuchma.

Kuchma was niet beter. Wijdverbreide corruptie bleef de norm en de Oekraense economie stortte in onder een nog extremer privatiserings- en bezuinigingsregime.

Vanwege de economische strijd werd Kuchma geconfronteerd met een heropleving van de communistische partij. De communistische partij, die in 1991 werd verboden, werd in 1993 hervormd na verschillende overwinningen in de rechtszaal. Hoewel het te laat was om een presidentskandidaat te werven, was de CPU na de verkiezingen van 1994 de grootste partij in de Rada.

Door Kuchmas voortdurende wanprestatie wonnen de communisten de komende vier jaar nog meer kracht en behaalden ze een indrukwekkende overwinning bij de parlementsverkiezingen van 1998. Met de geplande presidentsverkiezingen voor volgend jaar, werd verwacht dat de communisten weer aan de macht zouden komen. Kuchma, in paniek, manipuleerde de verkiezingen met Amerikaanse hulp.

De economie van Oekrane ging tot 2000 elk jaar achteruit. Zelfs toen de situatie verbeterde met de millenniumwisseling, nam de populariteit van Koetsjma niet af. Nadat Kuchma op een bandopname was betrapt op het geven van het bevel tot de dood van Georgiy Gongadze, de voormalige rechtse terrorist die journalist werd, braken straatprotesten uit in heel Oekrane. Later verkocht Kuchma geavanceerde Sovjet radar eenheden aan Saddam Hussein, wat leidde tot een westerse boycot.

Kuchma probeerde de situatie te stabiliseren door Rusland en de NAVO agressief tegen elkaar uit te spelen. Tijdens de campagne pleitte Kuchma voor betere betrekkingen met Rusland, maar nadat hij [de verkiezingen] had gewonnen, ging hij heen en weer [tussen Rusland en de NAVO] al naar gelang de omstandigheden dit vereisten. Kuchmas regering ondertekende verdragen met zowel de GOS [Gemeenschap van Onafhankelijke Staten] als de NAVO, en slechts een jaar na de verkoop van de radar aan Irak, hielp Oekrane om Irak binnen te vallen als onderdeel van _Operatie Iraqi Freedom_ om weer in de goede gratie van Amerika te komen.

Kuchma's pogingen om het schip te redden mislukten. Na constante protesten en politieke druk stemde hij ermee in om na de verkiezingen van 2004 af te treden, in plaats daarvan schoof hij zijn beschermeling en premier, Viktor Janoekovitsj, naar voren. Het was deze verkiezing die het begin zou zijn van een bijna 20 jaar durende rit in een achtbaan van de Oekraense politiek, waarvan we de nasleep ervan nog steeds duidelijk kunnen zien.

Slava Stetsko zou dit niet meemaken en stierf in 2003 na een kort ziekbed. Haar politieke partij ging echter door en zou een cruciale rol spelen in het verhaal van de strijd van de komende twee decennia. Na de Maidan zouden de kinderen van Bandera en Stetsko, opgegroeid aan de boezem van de CIA, de kans krijgen om eindelijk hun doel als leger van fascistische moordenaars te vervullen.


google translate + aanpassingen

deel 2 uit serie van drie

----------


## Olive Yao

.
What the U.S. government and The New York Times have quietly agreed not to tell you about Ukraine

Evan Reif | Covert Action Magazine 29 juli 2022


Wat de Amerikaanse regering en _The New York Times_ stilletjes zijn overeengekomen om u niet over Oekrane te vertellen

(...)

De geschiedenis heeft ons laten zien dat de toewijding van de Oekraense regering aan democratie twijfelachtig of niet-bestaand is. Oekrane heeft momenteel meer verboden politieke partijen dan legale; politieke onderdrukking en opsluiting van dissidenten is sinds de onafhankelijkheid schering en inslag; en zowel de regering als haar aangesloten partijmilities nemen routinematig hun toevlucht tot geweld om vreedzame protesten de kop in te drukken, terwijl ze een oogje dichtknijpen voor geweld tegen joden en andere raciale en etnische minderheden.

De val van de Sovjet-Unie en het communistische blok in 1991 zou een groots nieuw tijdperk in de geschiedenis inluiden  'het einde van de geschiedenis', zoals Francis Fukuyama verkondigde. Helaas bood het de oude gladiatoren, of het fascistische netwerk in de _Organisatie van Oekraense Nationalisten_ (OUN), een paramilitaire beweging onder leiding van de antisemitische, fascistische, nazi-collaborateur en oorlogsmisdadiger Stepan Bandera, de kans om de klus te klaren. waarop ze zich zeven decennia hadden voorbereid.

Met andere woorden, de ineenstorting van de Sovjet-Unie betekende voor hen een kans om een nieuwe oorlog te beginnen  de eerste was de Tweede Wereldoorlog en de Koude Oorlog  en om eindelijk de macht te grijpen en hun visie uit te voeren.

Vanaf 2004, met de Oranje Revolutie, is de Oekraense samenleving verwikkeld in een periode van bijna twee decennia van chaos en bloedvergieten, waarvan we de gruwelijke gevolgen zien in de huidige oorlog. Het door de CIA gesteunde _Congres van Oekraense Nationalisten_ (KUN) van Slava Stetsko was erbij voor alles, vanaf de straatprotesten in 2004 tot de Maidan-staatsgreep in 2014 en de bloedige repressie van de Donbas die daarop volgde.

(...)


_inleiding deel 3 uit deze serie; wordt vervolgd_





Office of the High Commissoner on Human Rights  

Arbitrary detention, torture and ill-treatment in the context of armed conflict in Eastern Ukraine 2014-2021

----------


## Olive Yao

.
ff tussendoor ...






Dit fimpje en dat hieronder zag ik meer dan 10 jaar geleden. Ook op maroc gepost en besproken. Komt van John Stockwell, voormalig CIA-agent, _The secret wars of the CIA_. 

Check 3:36, dit beeld:



Dit is een latijns-amerikaans doodseskader. Destijds viel het gebaar dat ze maken me op. Blijkbaar affiniteit met nazi's? dacht ik.

10 jaar later lees ik de artikelen van Evan Reif. Zie _De fascistische internationale_ hierboven. Ik vermoed nu dat dit latijns-amerikaanse doodseskader een connectie heeft met oekranse nazi's.







n. b. Weinig tijd nu voor deze topics. Ik zoek heel wat uit en vertaal texten voor lezers die niet engels lezen, kost tijd.
Hierna weer verder met het derde artikel van Evan Reif en veel informatie daarbij.

----------


## Olive Yao

.
_Beste forumleden en andere lezers, deel 3 van Evan Reifs trilogie is lastig op zo manier weer te geven dat de informatie beknopt en overzichtelijk naar voren komt. Zet daarom zelf informatie op een rijtje, met text uit deel 3 van zijn trilogie._


Presidenten van Oekrane

5 december 1991 - 19 juli 1994 Leonid Kravchuk
19 juli 1994 - 23 januari 2005 Leonid Kuchma
23 januari 2005 - 25 februari 2010 Viktor Yushchenko
25 februari 2010 - 22 februari 2014 Viktor Yanukovych
23 februari - 7 juni 2014 Oleksandr Turchynov
7 juni 2014 - 20 mei 2019 Petro Poroshenko
20 mei 2019 Volodymyr Zelensky

bekende eerste ministers van Oekrane

13 oktober 1992 - 22 september 1994 Leonid Kuchma
22 december 1999 - 29 mei 2001 Viktor Yushchenko
21 november 2002 - 5 januari 2005; 4 augustus 2006 - 18 december 2007 Viktor Yanukovych
24 januari - 8 september 2005; 18 december 2007 - 4 maart 2010 Yulia Tymoshenko
27 februari 2014 - 14 april 2016 Aresniy Yatsenyuk

Criteria voor waar zij en hun regeringen staan zijn:

Zijn ze links of rechts?
Wat doen ze voor de economie? Met name voor de levensstandaard van de mensen?
Wat doen ze inzake oligarchen?
Wat doen ze tegen corruptie?

Hoe gaan ze om met de extremistische nationalisten / fascisten?
En omgekeerd, hoe staan die tegenover de regering?
Welke politieke partijen en politici hebben de extremistische nationalisten / fascisten zelf?

Hoe stellen ze zich op naar Rusland?
Hoe, naar de de NAVO?
Hoe, naar de EU?


*Notities 1991 - 2014*

In 1994 en 1998 won de Communistische Partij van Oekrane KPU de verkiezingen, maar deze werd uit de regering gehouden.

Kravchuk en Kuchma: schoksgewijze privatisering, oligarchen maken het productieapparaat buit en de levensstandaard van de mensen daalt. Enorme corruptie. Net zoals het in Rusland ging. (Rusland kwam er economisch echter beter bovenop  zie Vladimir Poetins redevoering van 2005).

Kuchma zei in zijn inaugurele rede:

Historisch gezien maakt Oekrane deel uit van de Euro-Aziatische culturele en economische ruimte. De vitale nationale belangen van Oekrane zijn nu geconcentreerd op dit grondgebied van de voormalige Sovjet-Unie. ... We zijn ook verbonden met ... de voormalige republieken van de Sovjet-Unie door traditionele wetenschappelijke, culturele en familiebanden ... Ik ben ervan overtuigd dat Oekrane de rol van een van de leiders van de Euro-Aziatische economische integratie op zich kan nemen.
wikipedia

1997 Verdrag van Vriendschap, Samenwerking en Partnerschap met Rusland.

1998 Boedapest memorandum  Oekrane doet afstand van zijn atoomwapens (die daar na het einde van de Sovjet Unie waren blijven staan).

Op 4 oktober 2001 werd vlucht 1812 van Siberia Airlines van Tel Aviv, Isral naar Novosibirsk, Rusland, per ongeluk boven de Zwarte Zee neergeschoten door de Oekraense luchtmacht. Alle 78 inzittenden van het vliegtuig, van wie de meesten Israli's waren die familie in Rusland bezochten, kwamen om het leven.
wikipedia

2003-2008 Oekrane neemt met 5000 manschappen deel aan de bezetting van Irak.

2004 Janoekovich won de verkiezingen, maar daarop brak de oranje revolutie uit.

Het VS regime mengt zich in de verkiezingen.

Vervolgens won Joesjtsjenko de nieuwe verkiezingen.

zie hierover Ian Traynor  US campaign behind the turmoil in Kiev (The Guardian 26 nov. 2004)


*Evan Reif:*

De NAVO zat niet stil in deze revolutie. Noch de VS, noch de EU accepteerden de resultaten van de eerste verkiezingen, en de VS steunden Joesjtsjenko publiekelijk. In het openbaar bezocht de aan de ABN* gelieerde John McCain samen met Henry Kissinger en Zbigniew Brzezinski Kiev, en Hillary Clinton ging zelfs zo ver dat hij zowel Joesjtsjenko als de toekomstige Georgische president Mikheil Saakashvili nomineerde voor de Nobelprijs voor de vrede. Particulier boden de VS zowel enorme financile als technische steun aan de door hen gekozen kandidaten.

* Op aanwijzing van nazi-oorlogsmisdadiger Alfred Rosenberg werd in 1943 het _Comit van Onderworpen Naties_ opgericht, met het idee om alle anti-Sovjetpartizanen onder n vlag te verenigen. In werkelijkheid waren de meeste leden OUN-soldaten en de leider was de onderbevelhebber van de OUN, Yaroslav Stetsko. CSN veranderde de naam in _Anti-Bolsjewistische Blok van Naties_, ABN in 1946.

(...)

Wat de politiek van Joesjtsjenko betreft, hij werd rijkelijk gefinancierd door de Verenigde Staten en was voorstander van zo snel mogelijk toetreding tot de NAVO. Onder de dekmantel van neoliberaal fatsoen was Joesjtsjenko ook een fervent nationalist.

Na zijn overwinning begon Joesjtsjenko aan een volledige rehabilitatie van de nazi-collaborateur OUN, die actieve deelnemer aan de Holocaust was geweest. Straten en steden werden hernoemd, overal in het land werden monumenten voor de fascistische moordenaars opgericht, en Joesjtsjenko verhief de beruchte OUN-commandanten Stepan Bandera en zelfs Roman Shukhevych, die eens 8000 Polen op n dag vermoordde, tot Held van Oekrane  wat wijdverbreid veroordeeld werd in binnen- en buitenland.

()

Buiten de Rada [het parlement, o. y.] was de situatie van Joesjtsjenko veel ongunstiger. De financile crisis van 2008 verwoestte Oekrane volledig. Rusland sneed in 2009 de gastoevoer af, het toppunt van een langlopende vete over gasschulden en vermeende diefstal. Door deze twee wonden stortte de Oekraense economie in elkaar. De werkloosheid verdrievoudigde, de industrile productie daalde drastisch en veel grote banken gingen failliet. Joesjtsjenko's populariteit kelderde in de nasleep.

()

Viktor Janoekovitsj en zijn "Partij van de Regio's" daarentegen profiteerden van de chaos en incompetentie van de regering-Joesjtsjenko en kwamen als overwinnaars uit de verkiezingen [van 2010, o. y.] die internationale waarnemers als vrij en eerlijk bestempelden.

De uiteindelijke mislukking van de Oranje Revolutie was een leerervaring voor de nationalisten. Ze zouden de volgende keer niet dezelfde fout herhalen  hun lot overlaten aan de grillen van de kiezers.


wordt vervolgd ...

----------


## Olive Yao

.
*De Gladius uit de schede*

_"De historische missie van onze natie op dit kritieke moment is om de blanke rassen van de wereld te leiden in een laatste kruistocht voor hun overleving, een kruistocht tegen de door Semieten geleide Untermenschen."  Andriy Biletsky, Maidan-activist en oprichter van Azov._


[2010] De overwinning van Janoekovitsj deed weinig om de politieke situatie in Oekrane te kalmeren. De nationalisten werden verslagen, maar zeker niet vernietigd en de notoir gladde Timosjenko bleef een machtige politieke kracht. In de race van 2010 ontliepen ze elkaar weinig, met Timosjenko die ongeveer 45% van de stemmen kreeg tegen Janoekovitsj's 48%, en haar politieke partij was de op een na grootste in het parlement.

Terwijl het drama zich voortzette in de Rada, bleef Oekrane arm, corrupt en diep verdeeld. Janoekovitsj deed concessies aan nationalisten en streefde naar nauwere banden met de EU. In 2014 vroeg het IMF Oekrane om de belastingen op essentile goederen en diensten drastisch te verhogen, terwijl de lonen werden bevroren en de sociale vangnetten werden verlaagd. De regering weigerde deze eisen en schatte dat ze zouden kunnen leiden tot het verlies van honderdduizenden banen.

[vgl. Renfrey Clarke, De economische plannen van de regering in Kiev zullen voor velen in Oekrane de ondergang betekenen]

Het was deze weigering die officieel leidde tot de Euromaidan-protesten.

Aanvankelijk klein en vredig, groeide de Maidan snel en werd deze agressiever naarmate de tijd verstreek. Op 24 november [2003, o.y.] vonden de eerste massabewegingen plaats en daarmee het eerste geweld tussen politie en demonstranten. Demonstranten vielen linies van de politie aan en om middernacht vielen speciale politie-eenheden tevergeefs protestkampen binnen.

De gevechten tussen de twee partijen escaleerden alleen maar en op 30 november deed de politie een poging tot hun grootste inval tot nu toe. De politie vocht met knuppels tegen demonstranten. Toen het stof was opgetrokken, waren er 80 gewonden, waaronder 7 politieagenten, en waren er 30 arrestanten. Onder de gewonden waren verschillende Poolse burgers.

De volgende dag begonnen de gevechten serieus. De zogenaamde Zwarte Comits, een alliantie van extreemrechtse krachten, gebruikten een vorkheftruck om door de politielinies te breken. Gewapend met hamers, kettingen en molotovcocktails vielen ze de politie aan, namen het stadsbestuur van Kiev in beslag en vielen het vakbondsgebouw aan. Onder de zwarte comits bevonden zich _Rechtse Sector_ en _Patriot van Oekrane_, de groep die later Azov zou worden. Ondanks aanvankelijke beweringen van provocatie door de politie, zouden de Zwarte Comits later de verantwoordelijkheid opeisen voor de aanslagen, waarbij aan beide kanten honderden gewonden vielen.

De gevechten werden vanaf hier heviger en verspreidden zich over het hele land, en de Zwarte Comits smolten samen tot een meer georganiseerde vorm, bekend als Maidan Zelfverdediging eskaders. Ondanks de goedaardige naam namen deze agressieve en gewelddadige gewapende groepen geleidelijk toe in zowel omvang als ambitie en waren ze in staat om de politie op veel gebieden te verslaan, geholpen door een steeds toenemende collaboratie van de politie.

Het was in deze tijd dat de monsters uit het verleden uit hun holen kropen. Het _Congres van Oekraense Nationalisten_, de directe afstammelingen van CIA-collaborateur en Holocaust-dader Yaroslav Stetsko's _ABN_, waren sterk vertegenwoordigd in deze zogenaamde "zelfverdedigingstroepen".

Teruggrijpend op de monsterlijke wreedheden van hun OUN-voorvaderen, waren extreme brutaliteit en aanvallen op linksen visitekaartjes van de Maidan-zelfverdedigingstroepen. Het meest beruchte voorbeeld was te zien in Odessa op 5 mei 2014, in een nacht van geweld waar Roman Shukhevych trots op zou zijn geweest.

Nadat ze antifascistische activisten in het nauw hadden gedreven in het Vakbondsgebouw van Odessa, bekogelden de "zelfverdedigingstroepen" van Maidan het gebouw met molotovcocktails, waarbij velen van degenen die zich binnen verborgen hielden, verbrand werden.

() Nadat de branden waren gedoofd, vielen Maidan-troepen het gebouw aan. Net zoals hun voorvaderen in Volyna hadden gedaan, slachtten de fascisten overlevenden af met hamers, bijlen en garrotes.
(...)
De verkoolde en verminkte resten van 48 burgers werden gevonden in het Vakbondsgebouw. Geen van de fascisten die verantwoordelijk waren voor deze wreedheden werd ooit aangeklaagd, ze werden integendeel geprezen door de staat en de media. Soortgelijke aanvallen vonden plaats in heel Oekrane.

Op 20 februari 2014 openden sluipschutters het vuur op de menigte vanuit het Philharmonische Gebouw van Kyiv, dat de avond ervoor was bezet door Maidan-troepen. 67 stierven en honderden raakten gewond, met slachtoffers aan beide kanten. Maidan-troepen gaven Janoekovitsj de schuld, terwijl de westerse inlichtingendienst vermoedde dat het een Maidan-provocatie was.

[zie post #4]

Beelden van de lichamen droegen eraan bij dat Maidan-troepen in het hele land verder groeiden en, uit angst voor een definitieve ineenstorting van zijn regering, probeerde de belegerde Janoekovitsj de volgende dag een vredesverdrag met de Maidan-troepen te sluiten. _Rechtse Sector_ weigerde echter te onderhandelen en kort daarna vluchtte de eerlijk gekozen Janoekovitsj het land uit. De Maidan zegevierde en er werd snel een nieuwe regering gevormd. 

De overwinning van Maidan in Kiev betekende echter niet een overwinning van Maidan in Oekrane. Maidan-troepen zouden merken dat de overwinning in het oosten veel ongrijpbaarder was.

----------


## Olive Yao

Deze vrouw werd naakt vanaf haar middel en verbrand gevonden. Het is waarschijnlijk dat ze werd verkracht, overgoten met benzine en levend verbrand door Maidan "zelfverdedigingseskaders".




Deze zwangere vrouw was ook een van de vermoorden. Ze was op haar vrije dag binnengekomen om de planten water te geven en zat door de aanval vast. Ze werd gewurgd met een elektrisch snoer, een techniek die zo gewoon was dat de fascisten het de "Banderite wurgtouw" noemden. Volgens ooggetuigen verzette ze zich enige tijd, omdat haar geschreeuw vanaf het plein beneden te horen was.




Geen van de fascisten die verantwoordelijk waren voor deze wreedheden werd ooit aangeklaagd, maar ze werden in plaats daarvan geprezen door de staat en de media.

_commentaren bij fotos: Evan Reif_

----------

